# why sawzall blade bent?



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Startingover said:


> This is exhausting and I only have 1/2 of this shrub root out.
> 
> How did my blade get bent? Do I need to replace it? The teeth still look good.
> 
> ...


Looks like it probably hit something. I'd replace the blade with a shorter one, it doesn't look like you have enough clearance behind the root. 
Unless you have a compelling need to completely remove that thing, I would just cut down lower than the surface and treat the cut end with Tordon. That will kill off the rest of the root and it will just rot away. You should be able to find the stuff at any Farm and Ranch supply place or a well stocked hardware store.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

John,

thank you! Never heard of Tordon before but will buy some.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just bend it back the best that you can and try again. Yes, a shorter blade might have been better there but you should still be able to do it with what you have.

Try not to let the tip "butt into" anything, that's likely how you bent it so bad.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just use the claw part of my hammer to straighten it back out.
Using a shorter and wider blade will help.
Any by Milwaukee marked The Ax will work.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

joes, right the milwaukee blades are less resistant to bending.. 

that blade looks like a freud blade. ther are made of much thinner metal and are extremely easy to bend


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you have never bent a sawsall blade before you must have never used a sawsall before. Happens all the time.
There tough, beat them back into shape and keep on going.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah, don't touch the blade. Friction and stuff. They get hot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

:yes: Good deduction, I've never used one before. It did the job altho it does scare me a little when it's going fast. 

These are Diablo blades, the only pruning blade in H.D. When this pk is gone I'll know what to look for next time.

A few sore muscles today from applying pressure so waiting awhile before tackling the next root to come out.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Do your body a favor, trash that blade and replace with new. If you think that saw jerks your joints around from not having the shoe against the tree with a new blade that has too little tooth set for wood, you won't last very long with that snake blade pinching in the kerf hundreds of times / minute.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like Milwaukee blades---and use shorter ones for roots--usually a 5 inch wood cutting blade.


A pruning blade is to delicate for roots---use a regular wood cutting blade---


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Got a second root out in record time. It was a breeze. Makes a big difference if you have plenty of space to work. Yesterday I was working in a tight spot between a sidewalk and pvc pipe and couldn't dig far enough down to get a good angle.

appreciate all the advice on blades. I've saved more than enough money doing this work myself, to pay for my saws:thumbup:. It's a good feeling. And I didn't have to go to a boring gym, like my girlfriends, to get a workout.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Startingover;1259591:thumbup:. It's a good feeling. And I didn't have to go to a boring gym said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Plus its very empowering to do it yourself !!
> 
> ...


----------

